# new tires to replace oem 17's



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok Guys I need to replace my rear kdws 17's.So whats the choice of tire with
this forum???I can get the kdws at costco for like $154 mounted or I was looking at general exclaim uhp for $81 at tirerack....give me some feedback please!!!!!!!


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

The choice of tires I want to go with are the Michellin pilot Ps2.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just put on a set of General Exclaim UHPs. I'm running +1 -- so they're 2451840s. Great, great tire. Outstanding value for the money. Balanced right up, unlike the garbage Falken Ziex 512s they replaced. You're not going pull 5 G's or anything like that with them -- but they're good enough for daily use. Just order them and put a set on!


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks I've been leaning that way all along actually I just wanted some
gto driver backup on the matter.My rear tires are bald on the inside I missed
out on the rotation duh!!Oh well live and learn they say.


----------

